# Quick Question



## dpalm7605 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm a bit of a noob, and I couldn't find a questions thread.
I just got CM7 and I can't get google apps, every time I go to download rom in rom manager it says I must update and force closes. Help? Haha, you can sync your google account after you get the gapps, correct? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

dpalm7605 said:


> I'm a bit of a noob, and I couldn't find a questions thread.
> I just got CM7 and I can't get google apps, every time I go to download rom in rom manager it says I must update and force closes. Help? Haha, you can sync your google account after you get the gapps, correct? Thanks in advance guys.


look in this post *here* download the google apps and then flash, when u boot itll ask u to set up google account you can skip it so it wont automatically start downloading stuff, then go to open the market, sign in and then should pop up with choices of what google apps you want installed and will take you to them one by one


----------



## dpalm7605 (Jun 19, 2011)

The only problem is that it wont recognize my phone when I plug in the usb now. I followed a different method for CM7, so I didnt have gapps on there already...


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

dpalm7605 said:


> The only problem is that it wont recognize my phone when I plug in the usb now. I followed a different method for CM7, so I didnt have gapps on there already...


try plugging it in once, take it out and then put it back in, for some reason mine doesnt recognize it the first time idk y :\


----------



## dpalm7605 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> try plugging it in once, take it out and then put it back in, for some reason mine doesnt recognize it the first time idk y :\


Brilliant! Had to resort to n64 cartridge method, thanks guys.


----------

